# My first DIY corpsified skeleton project



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice bit o' corpsing. I started mine with a thicker plastic as well, but quickly realized that a cheap Dollar Store drop sheet was ideal, giving all that detail you mentioned that the thicker stuff just won't produce. I found that it bonds to itself beautifully and is so much easier to work with altogether. Love to see some pics once you have it set up in your haunt.


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

I should have the sunroom er morgue/torture room set up in a week or so and will Definately share some pics of it.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

That looks great! I laughed out loud at this sentence "I may brush on a touch of yellow acrylic highlights for a fat layer rot type hue for contrast." Ha ha ha!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks great! I used stretch wrap film on mine. Since it sticks to itself I was able to roll out some tendons here and there then melt more wrap over them to get some really realistic looking grossness.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Just an fyi I did this last year turned out great the stain does flake off after a bit this year when I make my next one im going to wrap it stain it then wrap it again to seal in the stain


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Year two and my stain is holding up great. Might depend on the type of plastic and stain or how much paint was used in the detailing after staining.


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

Brilliantly Horrifying  I love it!!


----------

